# Huguenot Art



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 15, 2005)

One feature of the Huguenot movement in France was that it included an extremely large proportion of artisans and craftsmen. This worked do France's disadvantage when Huguenots were forced out of the country before and after the 1685 Revocation of the Edict of Nantes (ie., Huguenot Diaspora). But it was to the advantage of the rest of the world wherever Huguenots settled and brought their talents and skills. 

Some comments from the most well-known of French Huguenots on art: 

"œAll arts proceed from God and ought to be held as divine interventions" -- John Calvin

"œSculpture and painting are gifts of God" -- John Calvin

"œAmong other things adapted for men´s recreation and giving them pleasure, music is either the foremost, or one of the principal; and we must esteem it a gift of God designed for that purpose" -- John Calvin

Some famous French Huguenot artists, whose works may still be seen today in museums or books, include the following:

Jacques La Moyne (1533 - 1588) -- Artist (the first European artist to draw pictures of places, people and things in the New World) -- http://fcit.usf.edu/florida/photos/native/lemoyne/lemoyne.htm

http://www.factmonster.com/ipka/A0921316.html

Bernard Palissy (1509 - 1590) -- Potter, painter -- http://www.getty.edu/art/collections/bio/a867-1.html

Paul Revere (1735 - 1818) -- Silversmith -- http://www.tfaoi.com/aa/1aa/1aa467.htm

Paul de Lamerie (1688 - 1751) -- Craftsman -- http://www.rauantiques.com/Articles.asp?ArticleID=28

Huguenot Silvermaking in England (1680 - 1760) -- http://www.absolutearts.com/artsnews/1999/09/18/25949.html

http://www.christopherhartop.com/huguenot.html

Music
Clement Marot (1496 - 1544) & Louis Bourgeois (1510 - 1561) -- Poets, Composers -- http://spindleworks.com/library/deddens/psalmOrigins.htm

http://www.cyberhymnal.org/bio/b/o/u/bourgeois_l.htm

http://www.redeemer.on.ca/academics/polisci/psalter.html

And sometimes, the Huguenots just _inspired_ good art: 

http://www.victorianweb.org/painting/millais/paintings/huguenot.html

[Edited on 15-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 15, 2005)

That's one of the things I respect about the Reformed faith...the balance that it brings to one's life. I think Calvin's perspective on the arts is one aspect of that.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting this Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ianterrell_
> Thanks for posting this Andrew.



You're welcome, Ian!


----------



## turmeric (Jan 15, 2005)

Excellent! Good ol' Paul Revere, I forgot about his background.


----------



## cupotea (Jan 15, 2005)

Have any of you been to the Paul Revere house? It's a neat house.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Have any of you been to the Paul Revere house? It's a neat house.



I used to live in Boston but never made it to Revere's house. Looks quite interesting though! 

http://www.paulreverehouse.org/


----------



## puriteen18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't forget Claude Goudimel. His devotional arrangements of the Genevan psalm-tunes are absolutely wonderful.
http://www.credenda.org/issues/11-5musica.php


You all might find this book interesting. If I remember correctly it does have sections about the huguenot craftsmens, and of course included alot of other Reformed trads.

Seeing Beyond the Word. Visual Arts and the Calvinist Tradition.
(Ed.) by Paul Corby Finney

I've only skimmed through in a bookstore; it is always out of my price range. But it looks interesting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puriteen18_
> Don't forget Claude Goudimel. His devotional arrangements of the Genevan psalm-tunes are absolutely wonderful.
> http://www.credenda.org/issues/11-5musica.php
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for these excellent tips!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2005)

Also, the works of Leon Wencelius.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2005)

Escape of a Huguenot Family:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2005)

Has anybody ever seen _Les Huguenots_?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2005)

Huguenot Monument


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Has anybody ever seen _Les Huguenots_?



Has anyone ever read _La Reine Margot (Queen Margot)_ (1845) by Alexandre Dumas or seen the 1994 movie?

Or seen the BBC _Doctor Who_ serial on The Massacre of St. Bartholomew's Eve?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Any takers? 

Also, I have heard about a pre-1867 painting by Edwin D. White is said to reside at Mt. Holyoke College in South Hadley, Massachusetts called _Landing of the Huguenots at the Mouth of the St. Johns River in 1564_. I have been unable to find this painting online and have no plans to visit Mt. Holyoke. Has anyone ever heard of or seen this painting?

[Edited on 9-14-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 14, 2005)

I've seen the film _Queen Margot._ Besides the ubiquitous sex and nudity one would expect in a French film, its a fairly good movie about a very interesting period in history.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> I've seen the film _Queen Margot._ Besides the ubiquitous sex and nudity one would expect in a French film, its a fairly good movie about a very interesting period in history.



Oh bummer -- with Isabelle Adjani I might have expected. Too bad. Movies with that subject matter are rare.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 23, 2006)

Andrew, I used to be a big Dr. Who fan. That story was made in the 1960's and unfortunately in the 1970's the BCC cleaned house and wiped out a number of Dr. who episodes ( the original story was 4 25 minute episodes), none of which currently exist. 

However, I do have the novelization of the book, and there is also an audio version (taken directly from the TV) of the story which is available from Amazon I believe.
Outpost Gallifrey has all things Dr. Who related. 

In 1960's the show was not what I would call anti-religious, indeed there are a few positive references to religion, but since the 1970's the show has become quite athiestic. A pity as I used to enjoy it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Diane -- that is very helpful. I did a little digging and found the episode info at the Dr. Who website.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Has anybody ever seen _Les Huguenots_?



[video=youtube;wBhl9hh4KIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBhl9hh4KIU[/video]


----------

